# Juan Diaz vs. Paulie Malignaggi - 8/22/2009 HBO



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Juan Diaz (34-2) vs. Paulie Malignaggi (25-2)

At Toyota Center, Houston, TX

Jr. Welterweights


----------

